# Toby's First Evening at Home



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I promised pictures, though I haven't taken many yet! I've been too busy cuddling, playing, feeding and just staring in adoration at my handsome little boy.

He's 8 weeks today. 





































He's making strange noises at my feet now, I think it's hiccups!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Oooooh SO SO SO cute! Is he a labradoodle? What a lovely colour. 
Good luck with your first night!  Welcome home, Toby!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Awwww! He's fabulous! _What _a sweetie  He looks as though he is going to be a right bundle of mischief - have fun!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He is really cute. You have the same sofa as us, though yours is not as wrecked as ours I bet, just you wait though until Toby jumps on it all muddy lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Toby is just adorable, your going to have loads of fun with him, looking at him sleeping he looks as if he's settling in well already  fab photos


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

He is just beautiful love his colour.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Toby is beautiful and looks like hes gonna be full of it lol


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

He is so cute - looks so squishy!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How lively he looks.. I bet your so excited..


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

What a lovely colour! Looks like he has taken ownership of the place already


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

love his curly coat... He looks like a real cuddly dog  I bet u will have alot of fun with him for a very long time


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

what a stunning little boy .... definetly a little heartbreaker


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww lovely dog. Great name, we used to have a dog called Toby when i was younger


----------

